

Ask HN: Facebook.com missing from Google? - rpedela

I searched for &quot;facebook&quot; on Google, and the top result is now the Wikipedia article. I do not see a result for the homepage either. Anyone else seeing this?
======
hatred
Certainly not the case for me. Facebook shows up as the top result.

~~~
rpedela
Now it is for me too. That was weird!

